# Gu10 led bulbs



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

hi guys ive recently brought some of these









so i can have some light that doesn't give of any heat but cant find a light fitting to put it into ive looked all over the net it probably doesn't help that i don't know what im looking for ..anybody help?? its driving me nuts


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

I think they are the halogen GU10 lamp fittings that you need to surf. Theya re used as down-lights etc but you have to make sure of the safety aspect - not all are waterproof etc. Ebay should list a tonne. Not dising the choice but have you thought about those waterproof LED strips - they take only a few watts of energy, have a higfh life span and produce a crisp quality of light with No heat output. Ebay has some listed as LED for aquariums but make sure that the plug fitting is the UK standard. A lot say they are UK sellers but the plug is the European twin socket with adaptor - I dislike those personally.


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

Gu10's will generate a decent amount of heat. These are the lamps that fit the light fitting in my kitchen and I had burnt my fingers a couple of times not leaving enough time to cool before changing the blown lamp. Hope this helps!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

You can use either an ES (screw) or a Bayonet fitting and then use the appropriate adapter. 

Stick "GU10 adapters" into ebay and you'll get both. Most are from abroad but if you search UK sellers they are available.


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

KWIBEZEE said:


> I think they are the halogen GU10 lamp fittings that you need to surf. Theya re used as down-lights etc but you have to make sure of the safety aspect - not all are waterproof etc. Ebay should list a tonne. Not dising the choice but have you thought about those waterproof LED strips - they take only a few watts of energy, have a higfh life span and produce a crisp quality of light with No heat output. Ebay has some listed as LED for aquariums but make sure that the plug fitting is the UK standard. A lot say they are UK sellers but the plug is the European twin socket with adaptor - I dislike those personally.


I did try the led strip had a whole roll was a nightmare to rig up kept going on and off


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

i want to mount it on a box i just cant find a faceplate with the right size hole hole if that makes any sense


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

i have this bit guys 









im on about is there a way to get it to fit to an electric gang box
like this








but with a hole in the middle for the gu10 adapter to fit


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

tommybhoy said:


> Gu10's will generate a decent amount of heat. These are the lamps that fit the light fitting in my kitchen and I had burnt my fingers a couple of times not leaving enough time to cool before changing the blown lamp. Hope this helps!


i hear from everybody that leds dont give off heat??


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

*light type.*



scott stewart said:


> I did try the led strip had a whole roll was a nightmare to rig up kept going on and off


Hum! sounds like you may have broken the connectivity strip in the LED strip. I have done the same with the first I purchased. However, since this was at the extreme end I just cut 6 lights out from the total 18. They work in a series of threes so you are able to snip 3 or 6 out without problems. Cuttinbg any more out may compromise watt/voltage etc since you can only go down to a certain number . LED's dont give out any heat. There are now available LED tubes and LED spot lamps. The picture you have posted looks like a HALOGEN bulb and not an LED. Halogens generate a lot of heat. Check that you got what you wanted.

I'd seriiously go for led strips. Some are available that are contained within a clear plastic tube or glass. This way the flexi-strip will certainly not break internally - which causes the series to short. The LED's I use are simply adhered to the interior of the vivs with either 'blobs' of silicone or a dab of Gorila glue. I use a piece of duct tape or similar to hold the light in place whilst the adhesive/silicone sets.


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

could somebody be kind enough to link me to an LED bulb and not a halogen doh!!! *blushes*

also on the same topic of non heat emitting light sources anybody tried a cold cathode before??


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

the gu10 led bulbs give off very little heat i use the phillips ones in a £5.99 fitting from argos the regular halogen gu10's are the ones that give off heat
Buy Metza Collection - Satin Nickel Finish Single Spotlight at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Spot lights.


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

i say LED strips ebay a roll of 5 meters (200) LED's and can vut them in 3's you say they kept going on and off, then there was a problem with the strip or the wireing. i got LED's all inside my car (chavy i know...) and they all work perfect good thing is if you leave them on you dont get a drained battery as it uses something stupid like 0.01amp for them so its next to nouthing :2thumb:


----------

